# Marshall YJM 100 Video Demo [NAMM 2011]



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

[video=youtube;srBIWlrDLqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srBIWlrDLqc [/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting indeed. Between the new AFD 100 and this one I kind of like this one more. I liked the built in power brake, which they both have but this one also has the noise gate. Tone wise they are different.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

It might just be the crappy speakers on my Mac but it sounded like it needed a bit of treble. Both the AFD100 and this amp are cool but I'm going to hold out for next years Marshall Amp release...

*The Golden Jubilee*


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting indeed. Between the new AFD 100 and this one I kind of like this one more. I liked the built in power brake, which they both have but this one also has the noise gate. Tone wise they are different.


It's actually a form of Power Scaling that they have, which is Marshall's best idea in about 30 years. I prefer the tone of this one over the AFD, but I don't like the idea of digital reverb added.
Basically I'm just saying an old Marshall Plexi with Power Scaling is the key for me.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, I want this. Keeping in mind that this is being recorded on someone's camcorder I think it sounds pretty sweet.
[video=youtube;j5Avd2-ebao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5Avd2-ebao[/video]


----------

